# Transformador que da 12v en alterna en vez de continua



## moises95 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tengo un transformador  de 12v, lo intente medir con el multimetro en corriente continua y no me dia nada, lo puse en alterna y si que media ¿Es corriente alterna a 12v? o que tipo es? ¿Para que se usan esos transformadores? 

Ah, el transformador tenia dos salidas. + - Y + -


----------



## Scooter (Jun 25, 2011)

Normal, ningún trasformador dio ni dará corriente continua ni pueden funcionar en corriente continua; se queman. Solo van en alterna, de entrada y de salida.

Otra cosa es que lo que tengas sea una fuente de alimentación que da continua y dentro lleva un transformador entre otras cosas.


----------



## miguel59 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola user300,esta es mi primer participación el el foro,es más acabo de ingresar por 1º vez,deduzco por lo que comentas de que estás midiendo una tensión de salida sobre un transformador,bién si lo haces diréctamente sobre los terminales del mismo lo que medirás siempre será una tensión alterna,en cambio si lo haces a posterior de su fuente de rectificación, ésta siempre será continua.
   Ten en cuenta de que a lo que te mida en alterna en continua tendrás que multiplicarlo por una constante de 1.42 y ese será tu tensión o voltage en continua,espero haberte sido útil, saludos


----------



## MerLiNz (Jun 25, 2011)

Como te han dicho es asi, primero va el transformador que unicamente te transforma de 220v alterna a 15v alterna por ejemplo. Luego esta la etapa de rectificado que te transforma de alterna a continua, normalmente un puente de diodos.

Tambien hay transformadores que no pasan a continua directamente le pasan al aparato en alterna, y este rectifica a continua, en las especificaciones te viene (si es que estas mirando las de un cargador o algo).


----------



## pandacba (Jun 25, 2011)

Vos estas viendo un amplificador, acaso no tiene un transformador? a la salida de ese transformador no hay un puente de diodos? y a la salida del mismo no va al capactior que esta justo en medio de la placa?

El tranformador cumple dos funciones por un lado aislar galvanicamente de la red y por otro entregar la tension necesaria para que funcione el equipo en cuestión


----------



## moises95 (Jun 26, 2011)

Y sobre los integrados tda, por ejemplo la alimentacion es el pin 7. Yo cojo un transformador normal, por ejemplo el cargador de mi portatil que da continua en 18v. esos 18 volt tengo que ponerlos directamente al pin 7 o tengo que hacerle el circuito que me viene antes del pin 7, porque ese circuito es para los transformadores que dan alterna como yo digo ¿no? 

¿Me entendeis?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2011)

No te entiendo en absoluto.
El cargador de tu portátil *NO ES UN TRANSFORMADOR*, es una fuente de alimentación y por eso da continua y no alterna.
El TDA ¿que? hay cientos de circuitos TDA


----------



## moises95 (Jun 26, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> El TDA ¿que? hay cientos de circuitos TDA



tda7375 pin 13  y 3


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2011)

Si son los de alimentación, cada uno a lo suyo; el + al + y el - al  -


----------



## moises95 (Jun 26, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> El cargador de tu portátil *NO ES UN TRANSFORMADOR*, es una fuente de alimentación y por eso da continua y no alterna.



En el tda 7375 pin 13 y 3 es donde va la alimentacion, y tiene un circuito, no se pone la alimentacion directamente, pasa por ese circuito para llegar al pin 13 y 3 ¿Sabes ya de que te hablo? ese circuito se pone para cuando va con transformador?? o si es con fuente alimentacion y transformador lleva ese circuito ?

Si no me entiendes lo anterior lee aqui abajo:



ves los recuadrado en rojo?  ese circuito de alimentacion para que sirve? ¿para pasar por ejemplo 12v de alterna de un trafo a continua que tiene que llegar al integrado?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2011)

Eso son dos condensadores de filtrado, si la fuente es buena no hacen falta.
Los condensadores no rectifican para eso están los rectificadores.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 26, 2011)

Para que sirve el condensador no poralizado que hay en la entrada de audio?

¿las salidas negativas van a el - de la fuente y al - del jack de audio no?

el pin 10 que hay que acerle un circuito aparte? como funciona eso de diagnosticos?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2011)

Los condensadores de entrada desacoplan (eliminan) la posible continua que tenga el micro o el ampli
Parece un ampli en puente así que las salidas no van ni al + ni al -, son ellas mismas.
Del pin 10 ni idea, lee el datasheet a ver que pone.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 26, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Parece un ampli en puente así que las salidas no van ni al + ni al -, son ellas mismas.



No digo la salida, por ejemplo el pin 8 y 9 y los dos negativos de los condesadores que hacen de filtro en la alimentacion, esos negativos van a el - de la fuente y del jack de audio ¿no?

Y otra cosa, los condensadores no poralizados para quitar continua, tiene que ser de 0,47  micros o vale cualquier condensador no poralizado para quitar la continua de la entrada?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2011)

Cuando se habla de fuente simple se habla de masa no de tensión negativa, 
Si pones el jack de entrada a masa cerca de la fuente podes tener ruido, fijate en la hoja de datos allí hay un pcb de guia para que veas como es el tema de las masas


----------



## beto2023 (Dic 15, 2013)

hola soy nuevoo y perdon mi ignoranciaa leyendole a uds.... jajaja queme un multimetro por medir un transformador pensando que tenia de salida  voltaje directo... y es verdad leyendo creo que solo achica el voltaje alterno ... =(.. y nose ni como medir me pone mal


----------



## Scooter (Dic 16, 2013)

Como se ha comentado los transformadores SOLO funcionan en alterna y SOLO transforman corriente alterna. Es imposible que funcionen en continua.
Respecto al polímetro pues depende, los nuevos no se rompen, sencillamamente darán alguna lectura de error o algo así.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 18, 2013)

beto2023 dijo:


> hola soy nuevoo y perdon mi ignoranciaa leyendole a uds.... jajaja queme un multimetro por medir un transformador pensando que tenia de salida  voltaje directo... y es verdad leyendo creo que solo achica el voltaje alterno ... =(.. y nose ni como medir me pone mal



Hola, yo también soy nuevo en esto, y también me paso algo así con el multímetro alguna vez, me hizo un chispazo bastante sonoro, pero luego vi que había conectado mal las clavijas de las puntas, luego lo probé y estaba funcionando perfectamente, ¿no te habra pasado lo mismo?
Ah....... alterna = ACV   continua = DCV, es lo que dicen los multimetros en gral. 
Mi multímetro en continua tiene varias opciones,20 200,1000 y dos opciones por debajo de los 20 que no uso.
Si estoy seguro de lo que voy a medir uso el de 20, pero si no uso el de 200. por las dudas.
En alterna solo tengo 2 y son 200 y(que no la uso nunca porque desde ya la tensión de linea en Argentina es de 220V)  750 que es la que uso siempre.
Espero esto te sirva de algo 
Saludos .


----------



## orlamarilla (Dic 26, 2013)

empezá por leer mas sobre electrónica, es la única forma de que aprendas


----------

